# Havana, The Hidden Gem.



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

I think Havana is over looked by many people worldwide simply because Cuba is a poor, dirty, dangerous country that is funned by a communist government (VIVA FIDEL  ). What people miss about Havana is the great architecure that could be comparable to some European cities and even latin American cities. Havana also happens to have great nightlife, and I could only imagine what Cuba would be like if it was ran by capitalism, would it be as big as a tourist destination as Hawaii?


----------



## miami-soldier (Jul 8, 2005)

nice, my whole family's from cuba :cheers:


----------



## SuperDog (Feb 2, 2005)

Half of mine is too !!! ( Pinar del Rio) "The crazy half"


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice photos!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Havana is beautiful -...i want to go there..not to live,just to visit


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I went to Havana in November 2004 and I can say that is one of the most beautiful cities in the world, but it is very damaged...


----------



## wonderland (Aug 17, 2005)

i wish oneday i would trave in your country.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Travis007 said:
 

> I think Havana is over looked by many people worldwide simply because Cuba is a poor, dirty, dangerous country that is funned by a communist government (VIVA FIDEL  ). What people miss about Havana is the great architecure that could be comparable to some European cities and even latin American cities. Havana also happens to have great nightlife, and I could only imagine what Cuba would be like if it was ran by capitalism, would it be as big as a tourist destination as Hawaii?


I think Havana is not overlooked. I read it everywhere that it is an unforgettable place to visit. It's only a matter of time when I will come and take a look myself...

But you're probably right that it isn't a major tourist destination yet. Only smart people visit it


----------



## evilbu (Oct 3, 2005)

Interesting point you make. However, most buildings you post seem to be fifty years old, so they are the remains of the precommunism era? Do you have pics of buildings that definitely have been built under Castro?


----------



## dannykylaw (Sep 25, 2005)

Cuba,it look so good to visit there.
I have never been there before. I don't know how to go?
HK has no direct flight to there ?
Their Cigar is well known in the world.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

the day that castro dies and a democratic government is setup,it will be the end of a city called miami,it'll become ruins.

anyways i don't see whats the point of going to cuba when you can go to dom.rep.,p.rico,jamaica or even haiti and get the same experience and not support a communist government.


----------



## Mile High City (Oct 4, 2005)

You don't actually have the choice to support it or not if you're American. You merely can't travel there, because the government is still pissed off over The Bay of Pigs and all that jazz.

I love Cuba, I managed to spend a week there while I was a student in Munich and it was by far the most interesting and welcoming place I've ever been to. If you're so worried about supporting oppressive, communist governments...I'd avoid anything that has anything to do with China. Cuba on the other hand is merely poor, as opposed to oppressive.


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

I find it awful that americans are not allowed to travel there. It's an amazing experience, incredible country, the kindest people!

And the city looks as an italian postcard..


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

I think many Caribbean cities are overlooked. Willemstad on the island of Curacao is a stunning capital in every sense of the word.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

>


That is soo ghetto... 


in a good way


----------



## primastro (Jan 15, 2006)

Travis007 said:


> I think Havana is over looked by many people worldwide simply because Cuba is a poor, dirty, dangerous country that is funned by a communist government (VIVA FIDEL  ). What people miss about Havana is the great architecure that could be comparable to some European cities and even latin American cities. Havana also happens to have great nightlife, and I could only imagine what Cuba would be like if it was ran by capitalism, would it be as big as a tourist destination as Hawaii?


Cuba dangerous and dirty??? Where have your hear taht? There is not a country more secure than Cuba!! And have you seen any dirtyness on your pictures??


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

This is Malecon now. The main embankment of La Habana.


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)




----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

This is the view of Malecon from the American Embassy.









These are the pics of Malecon when I moved towards the centre.


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)




----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)




----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)




----------



## primastro (Jan 15, 2006)

But what I mean is: where is the rabish or the crime?


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

I looked up in the dictionary and didn't find "rabish", unfortunately...
As far as crime is concerned, I stayed for 2 months in Havana and only once I saw that my friend was robbed in the street. A Cuban took his video camera...
When I stayed in Rio for 10 days I saw 3 times in the street when smbd was robbed...
In general, Cuba is quite safe...especially if you stay in a hotel


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Havana is an amazing city, I heard they have a killer nightlife. I will visit it some time in the next 5 years.


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

the city looks so nice....buildings from the past looks interesting.......
btw: i wanna see the building with Castro's face on it........


----------

